

Death to Bullshit - Mojah
http://deathtobullshit.com/

======
tariqali34
The problem is that people's tastes differ, and what content someone will
hate, another person will happily consume. For example, Brad Frost appears to
hate 24-hour news network...I actually like them. Why? Because I find those
24-hour news networks "genuinely useful things". Brad Frost doesn't.

But let assume that we do live in a world where 90% of the Internet is trash,
and we agree that they are trash. The idea that consumers will gravitate
towards the remaining 10% still seems fairly odd. It takes a lot of time and
effort to actually find good, quality content, and it seems more likely that
consumers will just tune out _everything_ , and avoid going anywhere.

~~~
krapp
This phenomenon can be seen on Hacker News from time to time, when people
mistake what they personally like for "HN worthy" material, and what they
personally don't as trash which didn't deserve the upvotes. The karma system
and moderation policies here are designed to maximize the exposure of popular
comments and users at expense of general conversation, in the name of reducing
noise and improving signal, but of course, what 'signal' and 'noise' are, are
somewhat (but not entirely) subjective.

Hacker News' actual guideline is "Anything that good hackers would find
interesting." What is a "good" hacker? It doesn't elaborate, but whatever
arbitrary measure you use will still guarantee that some set of good hackers
will disagree about their interests compared to others, and feel entitled to
the correctness of their own opinion.

I think that most consumers gravitate towards what they want, and feel
comfortable with, and consider that "quality." Brad Frost's inclusion of 24
hour news networks and "jargon" in the bullshit list with spam, dark patterns
and outright fraud, seems to me to be basically the same thing. He doesn't see
the value in them, so clearly there is no value to be found.

